# Best tv for upscaling



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Looking to replace an old 12 year old samsung 40" LCD. 

It works but starting to notice some burn in affects...

The user watches Telemundo (SD unfortunately) a lot so I notice the top kinda burning in slightly.. not exactly but that's best I can describe the issue .

Looking to stay in 40-50" range and possibly under 500 

I perfer to shop at bjs but may also check best buy .

I read Samsung best for upscaling (SD) compared to visio or any other models ... (LG, vision, TCL) 

Any one have any other suggestions. 

The user won't be watching 4K ...mostly channels in 400s



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dtv757 said:


> I read Samsung best for upscaling (SD) compared to visio or any other models ... (LG, vision, TCL)


It's very dependable on a chip inside - each segment of models from same mfg have different chip


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Sony or LG


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Crutchfield has the following...Sony KD-4385J 43" $648.00...Sony XR-50X90J 50" $898.00...Sony KD-50X85J 50" $748.00...Sony Bravia XR-55X90J 55" $998.00...Sony KD-55X85J 55" $848.00...Sony KD65X85J 65" $998.00.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks was looking more 500 or below but will keep looking . 

Thanks all for feedback 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

dtv757 said:


> Thanks was looking more 500 or below but will keep looking.


Regrettably, one of the first "qualities" to go when cost slashing is the image processing finesse. It is hard to best Sony in the scaling arena.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes I understand I'm just looking for something decent since the 12 year Samsung is starting to have that slight burn in affects from watching 406 a lot. 

(The bars at the top and bottom of an SD ch) 

SD wide-screen effect..

I know it won't be amazing but at least better than current device. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Even the best Sony's and LG arent going to make a huge difference with SD content.. They shine with upgrading 720P and 1080i content


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

compnurd said:


> Even the best Sony's and LG arent going to make a huge difference with SD content.. They shine with upgrading 720P and 1080i content


They may not be able to salvage some really poor SD (i.e. one of a dozen subchannels on an DTV broadcast) but my midline 2020 Sony does a nice job on SD that isn't trashed to begin with. The 2021 models feature comparable performance.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Sony hands down. They do an excellent job with SD images...


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

2 votes for Sony. Guess I'll check them out over Samsung. Thanks all

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

dtv757 said:


> 2 votes for Sony. Guess I'll check them out over Samsung. Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Samsung sucks


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> 2 votes for Sony. Guess I'll check them out over Samsung. Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Spend the little extra $$$ you'll thank us for it later on. And sony's tend to run for ever. . Sony has some of the best image processors in the market as well.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

I won't buy samjunk or life's garbage they cheap out on quality


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

O wow didn't know so many hated Samsung. I have Samsung evey thing lol 

Clothes machines 
Kitchen appliances 
Tvs 
Phones etc 

But ill check out Sony for tv



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

compnurd said:


> Even the best Sony's and LG arent going to make a huge difference with SD content.. They shine with upgrading 720P and 1080i content


My A80J does a fantastic job on DVD's and I have a lot of them. That is why I bought it. Sony can upscale better than anything out there. The 43 X85J has the X1 processor, ...which should still do a respectable job.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I see an x80cj on BJs website 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> I see an x80cj on BJs website
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That should be a good tv. best buy has it for 599.99. Like i said i bought the 85 inch for the bedroom and it's like being in the movies not only does it upscale DVD'S well it upscales SD channels on DTV very nice to and the HD channels look almost as good as 4K


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Davenlr said:


> My A80J does a fantastic job on DVD's and I have a lot of them. That is why I bought it. Sony can upscale better than anything out there. The 43 X85J has the X1 processor, ...which should still do a respectable job.


I'll agree with you 150% on the sony sets being good upscalers


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks yes the user will be watching mostly channels in the 400s. 


406 SD, since there is not an HD version in my market 
Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Thanks yes the user will be watching mostly channels in the 400s.
> 
> 406 SD, since there is not an HD version in my market
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The only drawback with sonys is the long ass remotes they come with. you could get carpal tunnel if you had to use the remote for a long period of time. And when the user sets up the DTV remote to the t.v. it should be the first code that works. It was the first code on my sony. I forgot how you connected it to the internets i think i did part of the setup via my phone using my google acct if i am right. real easy setup to..


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

The user will be using the D* remote 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Ok cool best buy is cheaper ... 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> The user will be using the D* remote
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


good!!!


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Ok cool best buy is cheaper ...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


how much did BJ'S want for it. I figured they would be cheaper!!!


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

krel said:


> how much did BJ'S want for it. I figured they would be cheaper!!!


BJ's Wholesale Club

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dtv757 said:


> BJ's Wholesale Club


The URL is not allow to see, please post the tree digits


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

P Smith said:


> The URL is not allow to see, please post the tree digits


That's odd I wasn't logged in or anything..










Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

thank you, local store have slightly different models, unfortunately the BF prices are much high then BJ's:

KD50X85JAEP 799 euro
KE55XH9096BAEP 799e
XR55X90JAEP 899e
XR55A80JAEP 1299e
*
*


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

krel said:


> how much did BJ'S want for it. I figured they would be cheaper!!!


would this user of the t.v. be ok with an open box with a warranty?


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Did the user get a new t.v. yet???


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I appreciate everyone's feedback. Will delay for now had to do some traveling and stuff but will def get a Sony and will keep folks updated. 

Thanks again all and have a great holiday season. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dtv757 said:


> will def get a Sony


Do you have in mind particular model or series ?


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Probably x85 or 80j 

55" 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

dtv757 said:


> Probably x85 or 80j
> 
> 55"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Since you are going 55" --I would suggest you get the X85 --OLED is much more effective on a much larger display --not so much on a 55" --so you could say a lot of $$$ with X85 in 55" and have the best picture for the size.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> Probably x85 or 80j
> 
> 55"
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


what no 85 inch. What about football LOL. and if you have other sony stuff connected to it mine switches inputs on it's own... when i had my sony hooked up to spectrum the PQ was as good as DTV that's how good they upscale. to be fair i had a fiber connection at the time... so there was no macroblocking nor no motion blur no pixelating the tv took it well...


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

WestDC said:


> Since you are going 55" --I would suggest you get the X85 --OLED is much more effective on a much larger display --not so much on a 55" --so you could say a lot of $$$ with X85 in 55" and have the best picture for the size.


Agree!!! And the PQ is awsome to on the sony OLEDS


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

No no 85 lol 



Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

I have nothing sony except ps4 

As i said above everything Samsung 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

WestDC said:


> Since you are going 55" --I would suggest you get the X85 --OLED is much more effective on a much larger display --not so much on a 55" --so you could say a lot of $$$ with X85 in 55" and have the best picture for the size.


The user needs to decide if the environment the tv will be used is is bright or a dark setting. Since oleds perform better in dark environments and led's perform better in bright environments.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Dark . Watching TV after work before sleep etc 

More specific watching 406 an SD ch at night 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

Both of my sony's did not need to be calibrated. and as time goes on the set will get better as well.


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> 2 votes for Sony. Guess I'll check them out over Samsung. Thanks all
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


if you ever go back to cable!!! sony also handles the artifacts pretty well to. atleast you won't feel like your watching a nintendo game ..


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

Nope never going back to cable co. 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

At the price range was clearly set down in the first post, there's absolutely no need to discuss or consider OLED vs LCD. Comparable OLED TVs are typically 50-100% more expensive than LCDs and given the requirements, it won't be trivial to meet the <=$500 price with the best LCD value.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

finally got the 50" X85J so far looks alright . not amazed lol but i guess I'm use to Samsung GUI & Dynamic lol

but picture looks good and SD looks good too thanks all for the recommendation.

Didn't see much of an app store .. do i need to sign into google ? i skipped most of those pre settings.


----------



## dtv757 (Jun 4, 2006)

i saw it had a NextGenTV logo that cool if i ever hook it up to OTA 

also liked how it had 4 HDMI ports but again user will only use D* (400 channel range) and small occasional Netflix


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

dtv757 said:


> 4 HDMI ports


Because, many mfgs used same chip: 4 ports HDMI hub from Silicon Lab


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

dtv757 said:


> finally got the 50" X85J so far looks alright . not amazed lol but i guess I'm use to Samsung GUI & Dynamic lol
> 
> but picture looks good and SD looks good too thanks all for the recommendation.
> 
> Didn't see much of an app store .. do i need to sign into google ? i skipped most of those pre settings.


yes you need to log into google to use the apps and software updates and a few other things


----------



## krel (Mar 20, 2013)

good the set has the X1 processor wich is better than there new cognitive processor


----------

